# Just noticed a rainbow in my room



## D-EJ915 (Jun 29, 2008)

it was caused by a CD on my desk but nonetheless looked sweet!







it would be really cool if the monitor were actually coloured that way


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 29, 2008)

Rainbows


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 29, 2008)

Those are just your secret gay thoughts getting loose.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 29, 2008)

The gay gods are telling you something.


----------



## Vince (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 29, 2008)

ajdehoogh said:


>





Zepp88 said:


> Those are just your secret gay thoughts getting loose.





Shannon said:


> The gay gods are telling you something.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 29, 2008)

^ Well played, sir!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 29, 2008)

Additional overused gay joke.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice shot BTW.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 29, 2008)

Vince said:


>


lol that reminds me of a lighter I got in germany, it has a pot leaf on the side which lights up when you flip the thing open and the flame is GREEN!!! lol it's so sweet


----------



## playstopause (Jun 29, 2008)

Shannon said:


> The gay gods are telling you something.


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 30, 2008)

Follow to the end of it and find Noodles with a pot of Gold!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 30, 2008)

And here I thought I was going to be original and clever by coming in here and making the gay/rainbow/Jeffy connection, but I was done beat to the punch.  Oh well.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 30, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Follow to the end of it and find Noodles with a pot of Gold!


----------



## Blind Faith (Jun 30, 2008)

Emmm Rainbows are metal what are you talking about them being gay for


----------



## noodles (Jun 30, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Follow to the end of it and find Noodles with a pot of Gold!



It only works in the dark, though.


----------

